

Twitter deletes anti-Congress cartoons, enrages tweeps  - iprashantsharma
http://www.niticentral.com/2013/12/17/twitter-deletes-anti-congress-cartoons-enrages-tweeps-169656.html

======
tn13
Nothing surprising in this. Media is congress' bitch.

